
Ask HN: What stage do startups typically fail? - HealthGoth
We all hear that well over 90% of startups fail, but when do most die off (e.g. before series A, or later on after multiple rounds of funding)? How much more likely is a startup that has made it past multiple rounds of funding to succeed?
======
anoncoward111
I'm not sure of the actual statistics, but it's good to brainstorm the
financial game theory of being a founder or top employee.

If most startups die within 2-3 years, then you would probably want to find
ways to make as much salary and positive rep off the venture as you can.

